# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  hot glue sticks

## mtchilders

I'm building storage boxes/spaces using hot glue sticks and I was wondering about how archival it is?  I've heard different things like it's ok to use as long as it doesn't touch the object to only use the archival sticks and not the clear at all.  The archival sticks are, of course, more expensive and I wanted to know if I could get away with the clear ones before I spend the money.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Welcome to the FORUM!

There was a fairly lengthy discussion on hot melt glue sticks both on the PACIN listserve and on in this forum. The problem with this thing is finding which category what you are interested in happens to be located!
I think that probably the best thing to do normally is  to use the search box. 

If you do that for your topic it will take you to this THREAD.

One thing that I do know is that the gluesticks mentioned are in fact clear and are used by major museums and the most reputable companies nationwide.

----------

